

Interactive: What Is Space? - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150430-space-time-interactive/

======
graycat
A bit vague and speculative.

My suspicion has been that maybe _quantum entanglement_ and the "spooky action
at a distance" of the Einstein, Podolsky, Rosen (EPR) _paradox_ might be a
clue to better understanding of _space_. But now I don't have the time,
background in quantum mechanics or relativity, or, likely, the smarts even to
try to push that through to a result.

Back to the startup!

